# ZFS performance



## kegf (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi all. Sorry for my english.
I'm test ZFS 6 (7.1) and 13 (upgraded to 7.2) version of zpools (results here [in russian]) and see what performance is degraded (20-30%).
What happen?


----------



## phoenix (Jun 11, 2009)

Have you tested using any other benchmarking tools (iozone, bonnie++, etc)?

Did you upgrade the pool (zpool upgrade) and the filesystems (zfs upgrade) together?

Is this on FreeBSD 7-STABLE or 8-CURRENT?

I'm assuming, as the disk devices are the same, that the tests are done on the same hardware.


----------



## kegf (Jun 11, 2009)

No, I'm test only with dbench and some operations with dd read/write, results is same.
I'm upgrade FreeBSD 7.1 whith zpool version to 7.2 STABLE and upgrade zpool (to 13) and zfs (to 3) both.

Yes, tests are done on the same hardware with 4 SATA 1 hard disks and system installed on ad0 ATA disk. Zpool are mouned on /opt.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 11, 2009)

How very bizarre.

You should send an e-mail to either the freebsd-fs@freebsd.org and/or the freebsd-stable@freebsd.org mailing lists with your findings.  Pawel Jakub Dawidek did the initial port of ZFS to FreeBSD, and Kip Macy is doing a lot of work on it right now.  They're both on the mailing lists, and would be in a better position to look into this.


----------

